# Mounting a Coralife Mini?



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

I have this light on my 2.5 nano, and would like to mount it OVER the tank. Any ideas?

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/lamps-now_1927_1784380

chaz


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

You can just get the Coralife legs to mount them.
Coralife Aqualight Black Mounting Legs


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I don't believe those legs are compatible with the mini. The larger Coralife fixtures have a metal track/groove on the front and back that is used for the attachment of the legs. I don't think the mini has that track.


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

my mini only has slots on the side, no track


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

you could use two pieces of eggcrate or acrylic strips on each side of the tank (about 1 - 2" wide, running front to back) and suspend the fixture between them. you can get away with one strip, but the light won't be centered over the tank.

i've used 3/16" thick (1" wide) acrylic to suspend a 10 gal strip light over a 20 gal long tank. i use eggcrate for heavier fixtures. if you use eggcrate, make sure you place it with the thinner grid wall side facing the water surface. (there are two sides to eggcrate, look closely and compare the thickness of the grid walls on each side. it is thinner on one side. light shining through the thicker side will tend to be focused downward, while light shining through the thinner side will tend to be diffused outward.


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

would you have a photo or 2 to share?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Joseph posted on this awhile back. Here's the link to his thread.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/28163-mounting-coralife-mini-aqualight-2-5-a.html


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

You have slots on your coralife mini? I don't. Maybe new ones do? Also, the coralife mounting legs do not work on most coralife minis, unless like chaznsc, had some slots. I wonder which ones will work though.


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

I dont think my slots are for legs.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

chaznsc said:


> would you have a photo or 2 to share?


here is a picture of the light:


here is a picture of the different thickness of the eggcrate grates: click for larger image



sorry about the different formats.


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

Thats nice. Where did you get the crate material?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry to hijack, but does anyone know if the 12" Coralife 2X18W has grooves for the mounting legs?


----------



## apistaeasy (Nov 5, 2005)

turbowagon said:


> Sorry to hijack, but does anyone know if the 12" Coralife 2X18W has grooves for the mounting legs?



I'm 95% that it does.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

chaznsc said:


> Thats nice. Where did you get the crate material?


check a home-improvement store, in the lighting section, it's used as a diffuser for fluorescent lights, of all things 

btw, i think i would use the plexiglass (not acrylic as i posted before) strips. it would look cleaner on your 2.5. also, the eggcrate only comes in 2x4' sheets and unless you have other uses for it, the plexi will be far, far cheaper.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

here's how i did mine.... 










aqualight legs, servo tap and square brass tube from r/c hobby shop.


----------



## apistaeasy (Nov 5, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> here's how i did mine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's just too complicated:thumbsup: clean mod.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

I went to Home Depot, bought four L brackets... 2 inch ones I think. I took wood screws and a few washers and attached the L brackets to the light. I removed the little screws that hold the light together and screwed the wood screws into them. I'd take pics, but I'm at the hospital right now. It isn't the prettiest thing, but it cost only a few bucks and works well. I hope you understood what I did.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

It's actually really simple.

pipe is actually split perfect in half, cut tape, cut little slot and then mount.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

eklikewhoa said:


> It's actually really simple.
> 
> pipe is actually split perfect in half, cut tape, cut little slot and then mount.


Same what Joseph (jhoezl) did **LINK ABOVE**! I got mines from him as well.

-Brian


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, never realized I should have patented that :icon_smil 

Hope it is working well for all of you - on a side note - I've switched over to epoxying the brass tubes on - every tape I've tried gives out after a while - in some cases a long while, but still.

Some 5 min epoxy and they don't move...


----------



## Treasure Chest (Mar 22, 2006)

chaznsc said:


> I have this light on my 2.5 nano, and would like to mount it OVER the tank. Any ideas?
> 
> http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/lamps-now_1927_1784380
> 
> chaz


I just cut out a piece of plexiglass to the exact size of the Coralife mini glass frame and the light can just sit on the plexigalss by it's 2 little wings(Curved sides). It works out well.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow... thats intense.... certainly beats my nuts and bolts design.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow. Thats really nice. I'm gonna go get some screws and chains and somehow try to dangle my light. Somehow. Someday. Most likely never LOL.


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

Treasure Chest said:


> I just cut out a piece of plexiglass to the exact size of the Coralife mini glass frame and the light can just sit on the plexigalss by it's 2 little wings(Curved sides). It works out well.



what kind of cutter did u used?


----------



## Treasure Chest (Mar 22, 2006)

emjhay said:


> what kind of cutter did u used?


I used an acrylic cutter like this








I used the cutter to scribe all 4 sides then used a drill to open up inside. After that, you just need to bend it a little and it will snap and give you a clean cut.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

That's really clean Treasure Chest!


----------



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

Treasure Chest,

Cool design! I'm curious if you've tried that on an up and running tank? I'm wondering what kind of temperature rise you see on the tank by running the light that close to the water. Also, I assume the plexi cover on the light gets wet from condensation and splashing, right? I'd really like to give something like that a try but was curious about the heat and condensation issues.

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## Treasure Chest (Mar 22, 2006)

tom855 said:


> Treasure Chest,
> 
> Cool design! I'm curious if you've tried that on an up and running tank? I'm wondering what kind of temperature rise you see on the tank by running the light that close to the water. Also, I assume the plexi cover on the light gets wet from condensation and splashing, right? I'd really like to give something like that a try but was curious about the heat and condensation issues.
> 
> ...


You are right Tom. It does get condensation, but that is what the glass light cover is for. The heat is not a problem at the moment because it is winter right now. I do not see temperature rising after the lights on. Could be a different story in the summer though... Only time can tell. If you make something like this, I would suggest you use a little bit thick Acrylic sheet, 1/8" or so should do the trick. Thin sheet tends to bend a little with the weight. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info, and the advice on the thicker plexiglass. Keep us up to date on how it works out. Again, great idea!

Tom


----------

